# Fuse Location



## denforent (Oct 5, 2009)

I just bought a 1993 Georgie Boy Cruise Air III 3210, Ford 460V8 - Cruise control worked the 1st day I drove it then I think the fuse blew.  Do not have a fuse location chart - can anyone please email me one???  I also blew the master bedroom 12V lamp fuse & have no idea where to find it.  Only location I have so far is the huge fuse box in the upper right engine room as I stand at the front looking in...but would sure like to know what each fuse is dedicated to.  THANKS one and all for any assistance to a first time motor homer - Bought this thing on Ebay, flew to NJ from FL to pick it up and drive it home.  Only problem was tread separation on one outside rear tire and the auto pilot fuse blowing...or the auto pilot just quit all together.  Not sure which yet.  The seller also tole me 3 tires were new ( 2 fronts were mfd in 2002 and 1 rear in 2002 so I guess the 3 I can't see the date code on are new - NOT).  Be honest folks - because it could save a life!  Had I known I was driving 1400 plus miles on 7 year old tires I believe I would have purchased new ones before leaving for FL..


----------



## Triple E (Oct 6, 2009)

Re: Fuse Location

Have you tried calling Georgie Boy and asking them if they could provide a wiring drawing?


----------



## denforent (Oct 6, 2009)

Re: Fuse Location

Thanks for the suggestion - so far everytime I google Georgie Boy all I get are UK owner group sites and Georgie Boys for sale... I've not located their number yet but I'm on the hunt - last night I blew a fuse that apparantly runs the bedside 12V lamps and closet lights .... I pulled every single fuse and tested them visually and with ohm meter...all are fine!  Do you think I can discover another fuse block anywhere on this monster? Not YET but I haven't disassembled the motorhome either. LOL   Dennis in FL


----------



## denforent (Oct 6, 2009)

Re: Fuse Location

SUCCESS!  Georgie Boy is now a subsidiary of Coachmen - I found the customer service & parts numbers and they're sending me an owners manual for FREE.  The low voltage fuse block is located in with the 110 circuit breaker and converter area in the rear left storage compartment:  I didn't need to remove and test every single chasis fuse but at least I know they're all GOOD. LOL   On to the NEXT adventure!   Dennis in FL.


----------

